# Be happy like him.



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He is a happy boy


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love your photos of Paco as always Rik. I love the 2nd one, did you add a slight vignette?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great pictures! His only worry is getting to that ball fast enough!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I love Paco!! Great shots as always Rik!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great shots!! I especially love the second one as well!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Love your photos of Paco as always Rik. I love the 2nd one, did you add a slight vignette?


You have a good eye. I used the render filter (cs4) 



Rainheart said:


> Great pictures! His only worry is getting to that ball fast enough!





Jersey's Mom said:


> I love Paco!! Great shots as always Rik!
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


Thank you


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

As always wonderful shots...I have to agree there's nothing happier than a wet, muddy, sandy golden retriever having a roll in it all!!!

Pete


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Rik your Paco has the good life and the "Be happy like him" is so fitting. Thanks for sharing your buddy with us!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> As always wonderful shots...I have to agree there's nothing happier than a wet, muddy, sandy golden retriever having a roll in it all!!!
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Rik your Paco has the good life and the "Be happy like him" is so fitting. Thanks for sharing your buddy with us!


Thank you Alan


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Paco knows how to enjoy life. With and "if it feels good, do it!!" attitude. Great shots as always.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

He is a happy boy!! You are amazing with your pictures. The one by your name, it looks like it's in pencil. It's very nice.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

caseypooh said:


> He is a happy boy!! You are amazing with your pictures. The one by your name, it looks like it's in pencil. It's very nice.


Thank you  It 's a b/w photo.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They live in the moment. Beautiful pics.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I absolutely adore your Paco and LOVE checking out all of your posts!

Megan


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Debles said:


> They live in the moment.


They do  



My Big Kahuna said:


> I absolutely adore your Paco and LOVE checking out all of your posts!
> 
> Megan


Thanks


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what' that ............ Paco stopping for a good ole role in the grass ???
always great to see Paco having fun !!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Always love to see the pictures of your boy doing what goldens do best - having a great time


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> what' that ............ Paco stopping for a good ole role in the grass ???


Sometimes he sits still 












goldensmum said:


> Always love to see the pictures of your boy doing what goldens do best - having a great time


Thank you Dave and Goldensmum


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My fav is the Golden Roll of Happiness too !! Beautiful pics...as always !


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I love all your pictures. I hope I can get to be half as good with my camera and Gunner.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome! Well done.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures of your Paco, always enjoy seeing them. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I love all your pictures. I hope I can get to be half as good with my camera and Gunner.


You have the equipment and a very handsome model 



Otter said:


> Awesome! Well done.


Thank you 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Gorgeous pictures of your Paco, always enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks


----------

